# NNTP Client for Mac OS X



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Does anyone know of a good newsreader for Mac OS X? There seem to be a fair number out there but I thought I'd see if anyone here had any good or bad experiences that they'd like to share.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

This is a hopelessly naîve question, but oh well...

News readers obvious read news:// threads, but what on earth are they? The original BBs or what? I am of the generation that never used Newsreaders, and well I'm in the dark...


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I've used a few over the years, but now I just use Google (they call it "groups", not to be confused with "news").

A few groups I need to view weren't available, but an eMail to Google got them listed in a couple of days.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

On some local networks (some university mainframe accounts), or text-only dialup (e.g. our community net uses a Lynx web browser for our text-only customers), one could access a few gazillion "newsgroups" like alt.fan.startrek (ad infinitum) by using the TIN newsreader.

You can also access newsgroups through the PINE email program, which is how I do it here in Halifax.

GUI newsreaders are out there a-plenty, though I think only those of us who grew up on the "old style" bother to look them up anymore... the new kids seem more drawn to Yahoo! Groups.

Stop over to http://www.versiontracker.com and plug in "newsreader" for a search - you'll find lots, with user ratings to weed out the not-so-greats.

M.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Chealion:
*This is a hopelessly naîve question, but oh well...

News readers obvious read news:// threads, but what on earth are they? *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Chealion,

Visit:
http://www.faqs.org/usenet/ 

for all things about Usenet news.

Cheers,

G/<


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

jf*,

Try Hogwasher:
http://www.asar.com/ 
They have a very long eval period (60or 90 days, I misremember), so you an see if it works for ya.

In addition to Hogwasher, I'd love to install trn
so that I could read news from shell. Then I can tweak it to my geekheart's content.

Cheers,

G/<


----------



## sloow (Jan 25, 2001)

Thoth is a program for OSX that allows you to look at threads. It's a bit hardcore and has many options that the newsreading novice might find confusing, but it works well. Here's a link to the developer...Thoththoth web site


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

gordguide wrote:
*I've used a few over the years, but now I just use Google (they call it "groups", not to be confused with "news").*

groups.google.com is great for public newsgroups, but some of the news servers I have to hit aren't public news servers, so google doesn't index them


----------

